# Medication for Overactive Bladder Vesicare ~ Is it safe while TTC or Pregnant?



## bamba (Mar 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if they have been on Vesicare whilst ttc or recieving fertility treatment or indeed whilst pregnant? Or any advice for recurrent bladder UTI's whilst pregnant or TTC.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bamba,

If you are asking about use of Vesicare in pregnancy then there is no data in humans to reliably say if it is okay or not. The studies done on safety before it was licensed showed that it didn't cause problems in animal reproduction so it wasn't expected to show any significant problems in humans. However as there is no actual data in humnas then it's use is cautioned in pregnancy and needs to be weighed up in relation to risks of treatment versus benefit to mother.

Recurrent UTI's can be an issue for some women in pregnancy unfortunatley  Usually these are treated with specific antibiotics for the identified bug causing the infection. Sometimes repeated course are necessary or even long term once daily prophylactic doses. Generally speaking the more commmon bugs are sensitive to the penicillin type antibitocis which can be safely used in pregnancy so treatment can given when necessary.

Hope this helps?
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

